# Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands



## Jetblack (25. Januar 2006)

Keine 5 Minuten war sie hier, dann hatte Junior "sie" schon in Beschlag! 

Keine Ahnung was er an den Teilen findet ..... oder doch ?!

Hier das erste Bild einer EXW30/2 QUAD (T-Rx) auf deutschem Boden. 1707 Gr mit 34000 Gr Bremsleistung  - klein, schwarz, unscheinbar und fies!


----------



## Sailfisch (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*

Ja, ja so ist sie, die Jugend: Steht halt schon früh aufs "Kleine Schwarze!" :m 

Spaß bei Seite, sieht wirklich interessant aus. Schade, daß ich nicht nach Berlin kommen kann, die hätte ich gerne mal in die Hand genommen.


----------



## esox_105 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*

Man sagt ja, "Kinder kriegen alles kaputt", lass Junior ruhig noch ein bisschen mit der Rolle spielen. Wenn die Rolle morgen noch in einem Stück ist und funzt, hat sie den Praxistest bestanden.


----------



## Mepps (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*

So solls sein!!!!|supergri  
Die jugend muss gefördert werden ,mei allen mitteln:m


----------



## Jetblack (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*

@sailfish - naja, Berlin ist ja auch viel weiter wech als das Hambachtal 

@Mepps - keine Angst, _DER _ wird gefördert ... meine Ohren haben immer noch folgende Lautbildung eingraviert: "mama, papa, ...fich"


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*

Kluger Bursche |supergri ,

  aber meine International 16 VSX kriegt er trotzdem nicht.  

  Gruß
  j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Jirko (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*

jaja - hat schon was feines, wenn man nich nur auf´n teppich hockt, sondern direkt anner quelle ... köstlich nick #6


----------



## Karstein (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> klein, schwarz, unscheinbar und fies!



Sach ma, Nick - wie sprichst Du eigentlich von Deinem Sohn? #d  :m

Bring mal mit, das Röllchen - bin schon mächtig gespannt!


----------



## Jetblack (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*

@karsten ...Dir fuchtelt ja auch keiner mit einer einer 180er telerute, ner Balzer Aluchron und nem roten Gummioktopus im Haus vor der Nase rum und fordert du sollst jetzt "fich" spielen und gefälligst kämpfen .... 

Ich verteufel den Tag, wo ich vergessen hab den Tackleraum abzusperren .......

Jetblack


----------



## Jetblack (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*

...und so sieht das Teilchen ohne Kleinkind aus!


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*

Darf man das in Berlin mal begriffeln?


----------



## Jetblack (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*

@ossipeter ... ja warum denn nicht ?????

Die ein wenig morbide Farbgebung hab ich doch extra für Berlin beauftragt (so nach dem Motto: Du hast ne Rolle die in Norwegen KEINER braucht, und die Farbe zieht angeblich im Süden die Tse Tse -Fliegen an ) [aber Geil aussehen tut's trotzdem  ]

Klar hab ich die Hummeln dabei!
noch Fragen ????


----------



## Karstein (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @karsten ...Dir fuchtelt ja auch keiner mit einer einer 180er telerute, ner Balzer Aluchron und nem roten Gummioktopus im Haus vor der Nase rum und fordert du sollst jetzt "fich" spielen und gefälligst kämpfen ....



Nee, natürlich nich, üüüüberhaupt nich... Mir fuchtelt hier nur permanent sowas kleines Blondes mit ´ner giftblauen EXW 4/02, einem 50-130lbs Tuna Stick und ´nem Braid Sitzharness herum und erzählt mir, dass sie mit Bluefins spielen will in Jezera...|uhoh: :q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, natürlich nich, üüüüberhaupt nich... Mir fuchtelt hier nur permanent sowas kleines Blondes mit ´ner giftblauen EXW 4/02, einem 50-130lbs Tuna Stick und ´nem Braid Sitzharness herum und erzählt mir, dass sie mit Bluefins spielen will in Jezera...|uhoh: :q :q :q







Sollte dir dat nich zu denken geben???!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|rolleyes 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte dir dat nich zu denken geben???!!!



Einfach nich drum kümmern, das legt sich schon wieder, Heiko :m - außerdem wäre ihre EXW ohnehin zu unterdimensioniert, da bräuchte es mindestens das o.a. Modell oder eine 50W...|uhoh:


----------



## guifri (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Jüngster Rollenfetischist Deutschlands*

und was sagt uns das jetzt: 

größe spielt bei den frauen also doch eine rolle (kleines wortspiel) ?

oder: jedem sein fetisch, 

das bild mit der umgeschnallten rute erinnert mich irgendwie an etwas, dass ich schon mal gesehen habe...ich komme einfach nicht drauf|kopfkrat 

tschuldigung, bin schon wieder weg:m


----------

